# black coyote/fox?



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Just curious, anyone here ever shot or seen a black coyote or fox?


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I have seen two alive in my life and both were between 3-400 yards while driving spot to spot but got no shots at either one. My buddy actually called and missed on after he misjudged the range. It was foggy and his 300yd yard guess turned out to be a 125-150yd chip shot for his 25-06 but he shot over him. Two other guys I know have shot and killed black coyotes down here in southern MN.

In my time hunting ND which is usually about 20-25 days per year I have never seen one and I usually see more coyotes in a week in ND that I do all year down here.

They are pretty rare but I or someone I know usually either at least see or shoot about 1 per year or maybe every other year.

Jaybic


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

My bro has seen both black and grey yotes at our house, and a friend shot a grey one.


----------



## m10predator (Dec 30, 2007)

buddy of mine trapped a coyote that was as dark as a german dog it also had a radio transmitter around it neck . we also have alot of silver foxes that escaped or were let go when the price of fur went to --it!! the silvers breed with the reds and we get patch foxes this is in eastern canada P.E.I m10


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

several years back I saw one in s.w. Wisconsin. I hunted this dog for 2 years, saw him several times, but never a shot. For some reason I believe he was above average inteligent, and very spooky. I think he had walker game ears in both ears and infared eyes, and a nose that could smell a human 5 miles away. He was also larger than the average coyote, sure would have made a pretty wall mount.

I killed one several years ago with my bow that was very close to the color of a red fox.


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

i saw two black coyotes down in NE illinois last year. All of the fur was jet black.


----------



## jakester (Apr 13, 2004)

I see a lot of half black foxes in NE MN, but have only come across a couple all black......the half black are a rather common color phase
in this area. I think I might still have a picture of one I trapped....I'll check.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

just go to google images and search for black coyote. some neat ones on there.


----------



## tfrost808 (Dec 22, 2007)

My friend had one walk directly infront of him when he was pheasant hunting.


----------



## marlin22LR (Jan 4, 2007)

I have seen a black coyote, it wasn't jet black sadly. it had some patches of brown


----------



## dontshootthehusky (Dec 17, 2008)

I wonder if some of you have been looking at siberian huskies?

Before you shoot try calling him over to you. If he doesn't take off right away then DO NOT SHOOT...IT is a husky!


----------



## dontshootthehusky (Dec 17, 2008)

Kelly Hannan said:


> several years back I saw one in s.w. Wisconsin. I hunted this dog for 2 years, saw him several times, but never a shot. For some reason I believe he was above average inteligent, and very spooky. I think he had walker game ears in both ears and infared eyes, and a nose that could smell a human 5 miles away. He was also larger than the average coyote, sure would have made a pretty wall mount.
> 
> I killed one several years ago with my bow that was very close to the color of a red fox.


Larger than average...black...yes you were probably hunting your neighbors dog. LOL


----------



## Dead Nuts (Dec 4, 2008)

ive seen several solid black foxes while deer hunting here..the first time i wasnt sure what it was til it was too late to shoot...also saw 1 black coyote this passes year but didnt have my gun with me


----------

